# Is it a Psychopsis papilio ???



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2013)

According to the paper it is Oncidium papilio ‘Ti-Pou’ HCC/AOS. It won its award last week-end in Quebec city.

A very nice bloom. But....is it really a Psychopsis papilio ? IMO it could be an intergeneric cross (maybe an Aspopsis ?)

http://www.lapresse.ca/le-soleil/ma...7/01-4638477-ti-pou-lorchidee-qui-rayonne.php

Any idea?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 11, 2013)

Solved.

It is a Dendobium papilio


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Solved.
> 
> It is a Dendobium papilio


Whew! I thought I was missing something -- nothing on that page looked like a Psychopsis. Thanks!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 12, 2013)

me too!


----------



## limuhead (Apr 12, 2013)

This is Psychopsis papillio, well an albanistic form anyway...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2013)

SlipperFan said:


> Whew! I thought I was missing something -- nothing on that page looked like a Psychopsis. Thanks!



So do I.. I thought I was loosing my mind....


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 12, 2013)

limuhead said:


> This is Psychopsis papillio, well an albanistic form anyway...




That's a gorgeous clone, limuhead!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

That is an excellent one!


----------



## valenzino (Apr 13, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Solved.
> 
> It is a Dendobium papilio



Its also not a Dendrobium papilio,but

Dendrobium auriculatum

Hope only the article is full of mistakes,and not the AOS Judging...(but the author must have taken names somewhere....)...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2013)

Oh.... I guess it has been awarded as Den. papilio.... Is it possible to correct a name after judging?


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2013)

Valenzino, what is the difference between papilio and auriculatum?


----------



## valenzino (Apr 14, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Valenzino, what is the difference between papilio and auriculatum?



Most important is the shape of the base of the lip and column...very different...
Secondary(as is not so important usually in taxonomy) the color of the lip....D.papilio have always some pink/red on the lip...D.auriculatum green yellow at the base...


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, that were my thoughts too!

BTW, there seem to be some pink in the lip, but I guess it could be auriculatum anyway... or... an hybrid?


----------

